# Follow up to wolves in Ohio



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Well, didn't take long to hear about this locally. I just got an email from a coworker who lives out just north of bellevue and this story is spreading like wildfire. It is now said that it was a local guy that had 3 wolves/cross breeds and they lost their house and just opened up the kennel gates. Supposably there are 2 more running around......


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Mods, please move to lounge.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

OK, I know these Mod's aren't sleeping, so per forum rules......the 2 that are left are FREE for the taking


----------



## stinkbait1213 (Feb 4, 2010)

they want them killed or alive?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Moved by request.

Remember this though--
The last thread was closed because of remarks and pictures that were not adding any value to the thread. I will close this one as well if that happens. Stay on the subjest and keep the un-needed remarks out of this thread.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

It's a shame that so many people are loosing homes and such
but why would any one just release their pets ?

I know it's not just happening here in Ohio (it's real bad down
in the south too). They empty aquariums and terrariums releasing
exotics all the time.

It may sound heartless but if you can't find them a home they
need to be put down so they don't cause more problems.

God forbid if these hybrid wolf dogs hurt some one or kill other
domestic animals trying to survive.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Yes, I agree. If they are indeed some type of wolf mut and dangerous, then this could get interesting. I still can't believe it hasn't been in the Register yet, or that the ODNR hasn't heard about it.


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks like the DNR is aware.

http://www.toledoblade.com/article/20100319/COLUMNIST22/3190371/0/COLUMNIST24

Mods might want to merge some threads.


----------



## Beezeman (Mar 23, 2010)

beadhead said:


> Looks like the DNR is aware.
> 
> http://www.toledoblade.com/article/20100319/COLUMNIST22/3190371/0/COLUMNIST24
> 
> Mods might want to merge some threads.


For the past few years I have been bow hunting Northern Wisconsin and have seen the wolf population go up and deer population go down so much that our little group is now decided not to make the trip. We were told not to shoot them but I'm sure the locals ding em from time to time. We are looking to make the bowhunt in Ohio this year on public land. I'm still looking for more advise as to where the best place would be to go that also has lodging near by. I spoke with the folks over at Zaleski and it sounded promising but they also said half the state of Pennsilvania were going to be there at the beginning of November. NEED SOME MORE LEADS, PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

http://www.ohiooutdoornews.com/articles/2010/04/08/top_news/news02.txt

States that ODNR 'thinks' it's a Hybrid judging by pictures. If it were indeed a wild wolf, they would have to go through a process of recognizing them as a species that may or have begun to move into Ohio...which as a pain in the @ss....hence calling it a 'hybrid' or an escaped pet...

Just a thought!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Yes released pets. But in the LP of Michigan wolf packs are now on the prowl. The Michigan DNR set traps to catch the one they thought was there by Alpena (Fletchers Pond) but trapped a wolf Pup and saw another near by, the pup was quickly released. But a wolf pack is loose and others will follow, in all our lifetimes we will have them back in our countryside. The UP has over 140 packs running the state, they are trying to open up a season on them.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i've seen what a wolf pack will do to a deer population.they are in the area i hunt in the u.p. of mich.if these cross=breds get started here they will probably revert back to there natural ways and start harming deer herds and livestock.as for people just turning them loose should be resonsable for any damage and cost to capture the animals.this same thing happens with cats.had a neighbor leave over 30 cats when they moved out.the humane society wanted me to pay them to take them.found a cheaper eaiser way of the problem.now i'm starting to see a good increase in the rabbit population this year.


----------

